# Una propuesta para el Centro Cívico



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bueno me quedó mas o menos... pero si me gustaría que a nuestro descuidado Centro Cívico le den una remodelación... que tal así?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ajá. Se ve bastante bien. Parece increíble cómo una simple cobertura de vidrio (es eso, no?) moderniza tanto a la Torre. Hasta se llega a ver bonita. 
Buen trabajo, Sound!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Eso cambio le vendría recontra bien


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bonito pero se veria horrible si el sheraton no queda parecido.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Tiene un aire a una de las torres Parque Central en Caracas.


----------



## lagodelfuego (Dec 7, 2006)

*Comentario*

Hola a todos:

Solo decirles que es imposible que el centro cívico tome esa facha tan modernista ¿saben por qué? Porque se halla en pleno centro HISTÓRICO de Lima... Por eso el Sheraton (una compañía de hoteles millonaria) tiene también ese estilo anticuado, por lo cual es criticado sin sentido algunas veces.

Lo que se debería proponer es el reestablecimiento del centro cívico y un manetimiento más adecuado del mismo ¿no creen? Y eso es algo que se va a ser según el plan de Castañeda: Convertir el centro cívico en algo comercial.

En el centro Histórico de Lima no se pueden construir edificos de cristales: está prohibido.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, tremendo cambio!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

lagodelfuego said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Solo decirles que es imposible que el centro cívico tome esa facha tan modernista ¿saben por qué? Porque se halla en pleno centro HISTÓRICO de Lima... Por eso el Sheraton (una compañía de hoteles millonaria) tiene también ese estilo anticuado, por lo cual es criticado sin sentido algunas veces.
> 
> ...


Muy discutible, pues el edificio se encuentra en el límite del Centro Histórico. No existe ninguna ley que prohíba remodelar edificios modernos. Existe una que prohibe la construcción de los mismos, lo cual es diferente. El Centro Cívico no es un edificio histórico.

De por sí el Centro Cívico será transformado en un centro comercial el próximo año. La licitación ya se dió.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ojalá que con la licitación le mejoren la fachada, y de paso que el Sheraton se ponga las pilas. Te quedó muy bien Sound Master y como dice exrextonex se parece mucho a las torres del parque central de Caracas.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Cuándo concecionan el Centro Cívico?


----------



## lagodelfuego (Dec 7, 2006)

J Block said:


> Muy discutible, pues el edificio se encuentra en el límite del Centro Histórico. No existe ninguna ley que prohíba remodelar edificios modernos. Existe una que prohibe la construcción de los mismos, lo cual es diferente. El Centro Cívico no es un edificio histórico.
> 
> De por sí el Centro Cívico será transformado en un centro comercial el próximo año. La licitación ya se dió.


Claro... revisa bien mi post... estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo...!!!!! no diferimos en nada...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Asu!! wau q cambiadazo!! d veras se ve muchisisisimo mejor asi  ojala quede asi luego de su remodelacion :banana: 

gracias SoundMaster


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No..no está prohibido*

Si mal no recuerdo,desde hace más de 20 años en pleno Jiròn Cuzco hay un edificio perteneciente a un banco,todo de lunas polarizadas... El Sheraton tiene el estilo setentista...no es que tenga "estilo anticuado"... se inaugurò en 1973 cuando en todo el mundo habìa ese boom "de estilo arquitectònico"..el mismo Centro Cìvico es de esa època...y quedarìa realmente espectacular si le pondrìan esos cristales...



lagodelfuego said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Solo decirles que es imposible que el centro cívico tome esa facha tan modernista ¿saben por qué? Porque se halla en pleno centro HISTÓRICO de Lima... Por eso el Sheraton (una compañía de hoteles millonaria) tiene también ese estilo anticuado, por lo cual es criticado sin sentido algunas veces.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

En hora buena si asi se remodelara, le asienta bien cualquier retocada menos la facha actual.......


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

A mi parecer ese look lo achata al edificiio, se debe restaurar el centro civico, pero que vaya en armonia con los otros edificios historicos de su alrededor y mantener ese aire republicano y conservador de nuestra historica Lima.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No creo que lo achate. Al contrario, lo alarga, al anular el efecto horizontal de las ventanas e incorporar el efecto vertical de las franjas azules (color que de por sí tiende a alargar las figuras).
Por otro lado, ni siquiera en nombre del aire más republicano o conservador se debe permitir que sigan sin cambio moles que son verdaderos monumentos a la suciedad y al abandono.
Me parece excelente la propuesta de Soundmaster. 
Ojalá que en algún momento también se haga algo por la fea y descuidada fachada del Museo de la Nación.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

A me gusta la idea, unas lunas azuladas con la parte de cemento algo crema, no quedaría tán mal. De todas maneras necesitan hacer algo, el edificio tal como esta se ve bastante fejio.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ni vidrios ni pinturas... hormigon es la voz!!!! XD (aunque es mucho mas caro jejeje)...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve mucho mejor, y no creo que esté prohibido remodelar edificios del centro histórico con ese tipo de vidrios, pues el edificio de ATENTO que está en el jirón camaná, luce bastante moderno para la zona.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Ni vidrios ni pinturas... hormigon es la voz!!!! XD (aunque es mucho mas caro jejeje)...


El hormigòn visto se vería impresionante en ese edificio. 

El retoque se ve simpaticòn soundmaster, buena chamba y muy buena propuesta.

Ehhh peroooo, jajaja, lo lamento, estoy de acuerdo con que se lo renove, se lo remodele y se lo modernice.... pero... el estilo de los ochentas no se va a lucir colocándole el vidrio son cosas incompatibles. Ese estilo austero y gris de los años setenta se vería mucho mejor con una cubierta en hormigòn natural o visto. El vidrio SE VE BONITO SI, PERO NO ENCAJA!!!!! en el entorno se va a ver fatal... es mi humilde opiniòn.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Epa Sound... tòmate un minuto y dale textura tipo piedra o travertino a la fachada con vidrio natural... a ver como se luce

Graciasssssssss


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*THE TURNING TOWER* by Calatrava








Un poco de sinuosidad vangoghiana, lo que necesita la Torre para zafarse de su pesado estigma brutalista.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buena imaginacion pedro, la torre de lima a ritmo de baile......


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> *THE TURNING TOWER* by Calatrava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hipnotizante edificio...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Dale a tu ritmo alegria macarena .. ehh macarena up!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jajaja. Estos muchachos son unos palomillas! Tienen saborrr !!! :lol: :banana:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Paracaidismo en la Torre de Lima del Centro Cívico*

Hay que buscarle su punto positivo... a muchos no les gusta la torre de marras (a mi si),pero también se puede practicar paracaidismo (sin fines suicidas obviamente !!!!)...


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Oye pero esa piel de vidrio que le ha propuesto es bien fea, ademas que le pongas una piel de vidrio no quiere decir que vas a modernizar la fachada(como todos piensan en el Peru), me parece una salida muy simplista, lo primero es limpiar ese concreto q esta recontra sucio por todo el smog, y recapturar el espiritu principal el proyecto q es el brutalismo como dijo vane.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

mangolight said:


> Oye pero esa piel de vidrio que le ha propuesto es bien fea, ademas que le pongas una piel de vidrio no quiere decir que vas a modernizar la fachada(como todos piensan en el Peru), me parece una salida muy simplista, lo primero es limpiar ese concreto q esta recontra sucio por todo el smog, y recapturar el espiritu principal el proyecto q es el brutalismo como dijo vane.


No generalices por favor. No todos en el Perú pensamos que vidrio en una fachada significa modernidad.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

heheh claro no quise generalizar pero el comun de los mortales lo piensa asi, infelizmente es verdad , y eso se refleja en la propia ciudad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues en realidad todos podemos en este foro pensar como bien queramos, acà se respetan las ideas de todos.

Yo tampoco comparto la idea del vidrio... prefiero las texturas mas naturales... Pero no es razòn para que me ponga complicada con lo que otros piensan.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

mangolight said:


> Oye pero esa piel de vidrio que le ha propuesto es bien fea, ademas que le pongas una piel de vidrio no quiere decir que vas a modernizar la fachada(como todos piensan en el Peru), me parece una salida muy simplista, lo primero es limpiar ese concreto q esta recontra sucio por todo el smog, y recapturar el espiritu principal el proyecto q es el brutalismo como dijo vane.


Bueno, no sé qué tan conveniente sea recapturar el espíritu del estilo en mención. Que yo sepa, muy pocos edificios brutalistas de Lima podrían figurar entre los más bonitos de la ciudad (ni el pentagonito, ni el Ministerio de Industria, ni el Museo de la Nación, ni el BCR, entre otros). 
Por otro lado, nadie dice que poner pieles de vidrio es sinónimo de modernizar. En todo caso, esa crítica debería ser para los arquitectos que están haciendo eso por todos lados. 
Si se hizo esta propuesta con la Torre es porque se considera que hay que hacer algo para cambiarle su horrible look actual (si eso se puede hacer con el hormigón blanco que plantea Vane, perfecto).


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

uyyy no quise herir los sentimientos de nadie, jejeje, pero pedro111, el museo de la nacion es uno de los edificios mas bonitos q tiene Lima pero bueno, gustos son gustos. 
En cuanto a los arquitectos, pues bueno muchas veces hacen lo que el cliente quiere, pero como me dijo un profesor, cabe a nosotros hacer enterder al cliente que es lo mejor estetica y funcionalmente , por eso hemos estudiado tanto.
Pero de cualquier manera me da mucho gusto poder discutir en el foro,eso hace bien !! , siempre mire y bueno ahora opino!
gracias a todos, y no quise desrespetar a nadie


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Estudiante de arquitectura???? super bienvenido al foro!!!!!!

Y si este foro permite debates sobre el tema abiertamente.... solo hay que manejar mucho tino. Recuerda que hay diferentes influencias en materia de opiniòn y todas valen....

Gracias por ingresar al foro!! no olvides darte una vuelta por las normas 

Salute


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

ok!!, pero bueno no soy estudiante, soy arquitecto!! uuuu!!!!!, y trabajo en Rio de Janeiro en el estudio Defournier & associados.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

no se peleen chicas.
creo que todos somos libres de opinar. estudiantes, arquitectos economistas filosofos o ciudadanos cualquiera.
primero queria comentar que me parece que el centro civico forma parte del centro historico, por lo de la normativa.
luego queria añadir, que a mi parecer el concreto expuesto o caravista deberia mantener su aspecto original. nada de pinturas ni esas cosas.
lo de los vidrios, particularmente no me gustan los de colores, y menos si son reflejantes.
Ademas, ninguno de estos ejercicios de retoque de fotos o ninguna intervencion revistiendo edificios, va a revivir el centro civico. para eso se necesita que sus instalaciones vuelvan a ser usadas.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Grande Franco!!!, opino lo mismo que tu , eres mi idolo!


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Tienes razon Franco ,que mejor que revivir el centro civico por dentro ,dandole uso ,seguro que reflejara ese cambio.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

NO que ya está consecionado el edificio para su nuevo uso??????


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

franco_elias said:


> a mi parecer el concreto expuesto o caravista deberia mantener su aspecto original. nada de pinturas ni esas cosas.
> lo de los vidrios, particularmente no me gustan los de colores, y menos si son reflejantes.
> Ademas, ninguno de estos ejercicios de retoque de fotos o ninguna intervencion revistiendo edificios, va a revivir el centro civico. para eso se necesita que sus instalaciones vuelvan a ser usadas.


Evidentemente, la última frase es una perogrullada. En cuanto a lo otro, creo que sería interesante que los que promueven esta iniciativa (no intervencionista) hagan campañas para que cada cierto número de años se le dé una pulida de padre y señor mío a la torre, de tal manera que el cemento expuesto quede como nuevo y no siga afeando con su negritud a la ciudad, como ha venido ocurriendo durante los últimos 30 años. Fealdad que hace que pocos peruanos se animen a postear en los foros internacionales fotos de su edificio más alto.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

ALGUIEN SABE ALGO NUEVO SOBRE EL CENTRO CIVICO
ME PARECE QUE INTERBANK ERA UNO DE LOS INTERESADOS EN INTERVENIR AHI


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Por que no mejor lo venden y lo levantan unos 15 pisos mas... quedaria fichazaaaa


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Por que no mejor lo venden y lo levantan unos 15 pisos mas... quedaria fichazaaaa[/QUOTE
> 
> bueno fuera, pero lo veo dificial, por que ahora hay varios pisos sin usar, no veo que hagan mas, pero si es buena idea, para haserlo mas alto, se tendria que sacar las antenas y si quedara todo de celeste como en la foto al incio y sin nada de color cemento se veria muy moderno :cheers: hay que avisarle a algun empresario para que nos haga caso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan cómo creen que podrían levantar encima 15 pisos más???? resultaría demasiado esbelto, además dudo mucho o mejor dicho es probable que el diseño estructural del edificio ha sido sólo para los 37 pisos que tiene.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*El edificio esta concesionado y lo van a remodelar van a instalar tiendas y todo eso,osea quedara bien... *


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Al menos ponganle una sisternaza mas grande arriba Ja ja. Un par de pisos no estaria mal.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

ropavejero said:


> Al menos ponganle una sisternaza mas grande arriba Ja ja. Un par de pisos no estaria mal.


Altura no es sinonimo de belleza y a veces ni de modernidad.
El centro Civico estaba en la mira del grupo URBI de interbank, tenia entendido que pretendian convertirlo en un gran centro comercial, con cines, tiendas por departamente, supermercados, etc.
Lo que me preocupa en cierta medida es que una de las razones por la cual el centro civico se devaloro y termino convirtiendose en una ciudad fantasma, es que los usos que este albergaba eran usos predominantemente diurnos (oficinas sobretodo) y por las noches no daba vueltas ni una bola de paja.
La intervencion, en mi opinion, deberia prevenir este descuido nocturno.
De la arquitectura, y sobretodo de las fachadas habra discusion para rato, incluyendo ejercicios de diseño, cambios en el color de los vidrios, enchapes, tarrajeos, pintados, y hasta el aumento en el numero de pisos.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> Bueno me quedó mas o menos... pero si me gustaría que a nuestro descuidado Centro Cívico le den una remodelación... que tal así?



Interesante propuesta, creo que el color que le imprimiría a la ciudad sería lo más rescatable, más allá del tipo de material con que se le cubra, actualmente el Centro Cívico se ve falto de vida con ese gris opaco y encima que nunca lo limpian, sería buenísimo que se emprenda una labor de embellecimiento de la zona, es nuestro centro y debería verse más atractivo para todas las personas que a diario lo transitan y para todos los turistas que la visitan.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

franco_elias said:


> ALGUIEN SABE ALGO NUEVO SOBRE EL CENTRO CIVICO
> ME PARECE QUE INTERBANK ERA UNO DE LOS INTERESADOS EN INTERVENIR AHI





J Block said:


> Si supiéramos algo ya lo hubiéramos posteado...no?





franco_elias said:


> tu siempre tan atento...


Uds. dos... por pm o por posteo...una sola vez mas y los banneo.

Salute


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesante propuesta...aunque no se si quedaría bien por el contexto en el que se haría, pero bueno, es sólo una propuesta.

Por otra parte, ojalá que comiencen las obras ya para ver si lo remodelan o le hacen algo más a ese edificio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fedox17 said:


> Interesante propuesta...aunque no se si quedaría bien por el contexto en el que se haría, pero bueno, es sólo una propuesta.
> 
> Por otra parte, ojalá que comiencen las obras ya para ver si lo remodelan o le hacen algo más a ese edificio.


Lamentablemente no van a comenzar las obras puesto a que todavía no ha sido dado en concesión.

El problema es el siguiente: La Municipalidad de Lima quiere que la empresa que gane la licitación del centro comercial en la futura Estación Subterranea Grau también se encargue del Centro Cívico, por lo cual todavía no comienzan a construir la Estación Grau. Sin embargo, si no lo consiguen de todas formas licitarán ambos proyectos antes de fín de año.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Lamentablemente no van a comenzar las obras puesto a que todavía no ha sido dado en concesión.
> 
> El problema es el siguiente: La Municipalidad de Lima quiere que la empresa que gane la licitación del centro comercial en la futura Estación Subterranea Grau también se encargue del Centro Cívico, por lo cual todavía no comienzan a construir la Estación Grau. Sin embargo, si no lo consiguen de todas formas licitarán ambos proyectos antes de fín de año.


Todavía no? wow qué lástima! Pero bueno, al parecer todo es cuestión de tiempo, así que sólo nos queda ser pacientes y esperar a fin de año.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Ahora con la construcción de la estación central subterránea, espero que todo el contorno mejore y a esta torre le arreglen la fachada un poquito. Hay muchos pisos vacíos y sucios. Estuve en los pisos 28-29 acompañando a un amigo que puede entrar y realmente la vista es espectacular (sobre todo de la zona de San Isidro) como para un futuro restaurante con vista.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Mmmmmm, regresando al tema de remodelacion...

Yo creo que tenemos que ver el factor clima, y los colores que propone SoundMaster van mas para un edificio de Miami y no va con el cielo gris de Lima, quiza con respecto a los vidrios podrian ser de color negro, haria juego con el cielo y se veria lujosicimo, y los muros de color gris creo yo, ademas tengo entendido que la entrega el centro civico para el centro comercial no incluye la torre asi que no nos emocionemos mucho, y disculpen por aguarles la fiesta pero eso leí en una web.
Pero igual SoundMaster no caeria mal si haces las mismas fotos pero con los colores que propongo.Bueno si puedes.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Luis_Olayag said:


> tengo entendido que la entrega el centro civico para el centro comercial no incluye la torre asi que no nos emocionemos mucho, y disculpen por aguarles la fiesta pero eso leí en una web.


Noticia recontra atrasada.  Esto lo sabemos desde hace siglos.  
Pero no perdemos la esperanza de que la ONP (o el concesionario del nuevo mall) se anime a hacerle por lo menos una limpieza a la torre. Para que no desentone.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

J Block said:


> Muy discutible, pues el edificio se encuentra en el límite del Centro Histórico. No existe ninguna ley que prohíba remodelar edificios modernos. Existe una que prohibe la construcción de los mismos, lo cual es diferente. El Centro Cívico no es un edificio histórico.
> 
> De por sí el Centro Cívico será transformado en un centro comercial el próximo año. La licitación ya se dió.


Me parece que el centro cívico tiene que mantener su identidad, su arquitectura sobria es muy típica de los 70s, lo que se requiere mas bien es revalorizar comercialmente toda esa zona, lo que se va a dar ... y les aseguro que con un buen uso y mantenimiento, el centro cívico va a lucir mucho mejor ....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep pero el thread murio hace rato .. q mania tienen d revivirlos


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> No puedes transformar a una bruja en cenicienta... por dentro seguirá siendo vil y despidada... no puedes convertir un brutalismo en una bella adolescente de sueño....


Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!! que poco pluralista y respetuosa por los foristas paganos!!!!

Al Banneo!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jajajajaja es broma pero por la buena diosa quítense ese tonto estereotipo cristiano del medioevo de que las brujas son feas, malas y viles!!!!! En serio una persona con magia y un conocimiento de herbologia y química muy por encima del común, tenia muchas herramientas para ser sorprendentemente bella!!!!!!!!! Y si agregamos que la mayoría de las quemadas eran las curanderas de sus aldeas!!!! pues malas malas no eran no???? 





Vane de Rosas said:


> Ahora, mira esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok pero ahí se te esta escapando algo mi muy estimada Vane de Rosas!!!

El cielo, el entorno, la madera, la Luz solar... no se ve muerto por que se complementa bien con un cielo azul, celeste, un cielo que le presta vida!!!, la luz del sol que lo ilumia, o una habitación que se ve viva con una escalera muy modernay y una silla de madera o capaz solo con vista de madera, pero finalmente un material vivo. Pero ponle un cielo gris, sin sol ni materiales organicos cerca y por más vivas que veas esas edificaciones (en tus fotos), las veras deprimentes!!! El Brutalismo tiene vida, cuando el entorno se la presta.

No soy arquitecto, pero tengo un gusto muy particular por la arquitectura y el urbanismo, y desde mi limitado concepto, el Centro Cívico con las fotos, no son comparables!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy interesante apreciación, Anly. kay: Esperemos la respuesta de Vane.


----------

